# Reading on the Reformation



## bookslover (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm getting started on my summer reading with two books on the Reformation: 

_How the Reformation Happened_ (1928)
_Characters of the Reformation_ (1936)

Both books are by Hilaire Belloc (1870-1953), a French-born British man of letters (and good friend of G. K. Chesterton).

These books will be both interesting and fun to read: interesting, because the Reformation is always interesting to read about; fun, because Belloc was a convinced and committed Roman Catholic, who thought that the Reformation was not one of the human race's better ideas. It should be eye-opening, reading about the Protestant Reformation from the point of view of "the other side."


----------

